# White Shrimper Boots



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a pair of white shrimper boots? Seems like they'd be good for winter fishing in cold rough waters, with good socks. 

This is going to sound funny but I got a bunch of UT gals wanting them white shrimper boots too. It's a fashion trend of some weird kind, and they don't want no expensive mall stuff. 

Plus I said they was good for catching tuna, sheep, and Aggies, and they was all over that. Serious, I'd like some for me and I'll pass on any useful info ya got. Ugh, I hate to admit I'm buying a pair for my dawter, too. Easy on me, fellas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ya might check with that guide down at Rockport...

As I recall....he made them 'famous'......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

(might try Amazon)

http://www.amazon.com/Boss-Shrimper-Boot-Standard-White/dp/B000HAB0KC


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought a nice pair at Bass Pro for $50.00. They have boat soles and are lined. Very comfortable and great in a boat.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Academy has them cheap!


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

There is not a more comfortable shoe offshore IMHO.....You can even poke holes (like Crocks) to let them drain if you want! :cheers:


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

find you a pair of these. Very comfortable for extended periods and very dry. I like em for winter fishing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RANGER-NFPA..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item483b0055fd


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

cobia 254 cc said:


> find you a pair of these. Very comfortable for extended periods and very dry. I like em for winter fishing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RANGER-NFPA..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item483b0055fd


Does the black soles make up your floor?
I bought a pair of those white Port A nikes(shrimper boots) at Wallmart. They are really good when washing your boat.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I have never had a problem. They make em in white sole also.

Expensive but I have had mine for 15 years. So I guess its relative. I paid around 100 back then. Think they are 140 or so now

http://www.rangerfire.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hamiltonmarine.com

memphis net
http://www.memphisnet.net/category/boots_Knee


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They're called Cajun Reeboks and they are very comfortable...and easy to slip on and off! Even in cold weather! :biggrin:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=43514


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

First ones I saw.... the fella wearing 'em called 'em "Matagorda Ropers"

For me the name stuck.... 
I won't own any though.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Go with Xtratuf's...they are the most comfortable boots you will find.

http://www.xtratufboots.com/products/noninsulated/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey you guys are great! I learned a lot about lined boots and special insoles. Am looking at what the commercial fishing gear companies have too, not much luck so far.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Proper name is "Dulac Pumps."

You can find them in your area at Zimco Marine in Port Isabel. Big marine hardware store catering to commercials down there.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

required footware in Flour Bluff...
Gulf Ropers...


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Man those are definitely Seadrift Tony Lamas.....We used to get them at the hardware store...but for the winter I got the green ones with insulation...and the white ones in the summer...they are white to keep your feets cool..those black ones will bake you in the summer.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out the Rugged Shark deck boots. Comfortable and a really good boat sole. I was just checking availability and Bass Pro has them for $59.99.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

I have seen them in Lowes, concrete workers use them...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Wal-Mart in Rockport has them for $14.99, and so does Academy in Corpus.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Royal brand and Lacross make the best. I wore them when I worked on gillnet and shrimp boats and they are the best all-around deck shoes available. I still wear them in the cool months recreational fishing.

if you are ever in Slidell Gus' Tackle and Nets on old spanish trail has a good selection.

here's a pic of a Texan wearing some:


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

"Delcambre reeboks"


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Deep C 915 said:


> "Delcambre reeboks"


Naahhhh, "Cocodrie Reboks" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Buccees in Freeport*

I bought mine there a few years ago....back in the right side with the fishing tackle. It was a cold day and they looked like the ticket. I suspect they sell lots of them on cold rainy days.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

whats funny they are now a fashion statement for women. they come decorated in different colors and designs! go figure.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There are dozens of sites on line. All of the national sporting goods outlets, most commercial fishing supply houses.
You might try the link below.

http://www.target.com/s?ie=UTF8&CPN...rds=white-rubber-boots&LNM=White rubber boots


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

He He He He


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I think for slip-ons it's hard to beat Muck boots.

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/men/lawn-garden/Pages/ScrubBoot.aspx


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I must not have gotten the memo about white boots...glad I dont own any. The sarcasm in this thread is reaching overload.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> I must not have gotten the memo about white boots...glad I dont own any. The sarcasm in this thread is reaching overload.


What, no pink flippy-floppies either?


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok I have a pair of 6 year old authentic shrimp boots as seen in the above picture. They were purchased in a port sulpher hardware store for under 15 bucks. I will sell them today with the six years of tuna blood on them for 199.99. That way they don't look new when u get them. I have many more pics of the boots in action if more evidence is needed. 

Is that a tilefish in the picture Scott?


----------



## VinnysquidTX (Jul 23, 2009)

Got my "Rockport Ropers" at Wally World. My grandpa was a shrimper all his life. He had a summer pair that he cut the tops off of and made his own croc type shoes long before crocs. Guess he should have marketed that


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Stanleys in Matagorda used to have them


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnysquidTX said:


> Got my "Rockport Ropers" at Wally World. My grandpa was a shrimper all his life. He had a summer pair that he cut the tops off of and made his own croc type shoes long before crocs. Guess he should have marketed that


Fishing guide friend claimed they are the best boat shoes when cut off at the ankle and you can use a hole punch to put a drain or two in 'em. Been meaning to try them just haven't got a roundtoit.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

in our area, the real ones are at marine industrial specialties in freeport. most people call it "the shrimp boat store". i've had mine for years and wear 'em a lot in the winter. when it's wet you can kick 'em off at the door and slip back into 'em without bending over. i put some doc scholls in mine. i also especially like to wear 'em to any of the bars in freeport. looks like the fashion statement is finally catching on.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

when i was in high school we called them Seadrift Tony Lamas. haha


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

owens33 said:


> in our area, the real ones are at marine industrial specialties in freeport. most people call it "the shrimp boat store". i've had mine for years and wear 'em a lot in the winter. when it's wet you can kick 'em off at the door and slip back into 'em without bending over. i put some doc scholls in mine. i also especially like to wear 'em to any of the bars in freeport. looks like the fashion statement is finally catching on.


They are great to wear in the bars near fishing and boating areas. They're like wear coveralls with your name on them in a refinery area. The Bar Flies will come running if you like you have job.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

elpistolero45 said:


> First ones I saw.... the fella wearing 'em called 'em "Matagorda Ropers"
> 
> For me the name stuck....
> I won't own any though.


LOL, I first heard this 20+ years ago in Matagorda. I still call them that as well.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The brand is Servus. 
They are also steel toe.

They are a good all around boot. 
I use them for fishing, hunting and just all around when in the woods.



SWANY said:


> I have seen them in Lowes, concrete workers use them...


The retail for $120-140 or so.
I have a brand new pair in black, size 12, if anyone is interested.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Kemah house slippers


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

texjam said:


> Kemah house slippers


 AKA Kemah floor shines


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

jaredchasteen said:


> Ok I have a pair of 6 year old authentic shrimp boots as seen in the above picture. They were purchased in a port sulpher hardware store for under 15 bucks. I will sell them today with the six years of tuna blood on them for 199.99. That way they don't look new when u get them. I have many more pics of the boots in action if more evidence is needed.
> 
> Is that a tilefish in the picture Scott?


yes, a rare yellow tile.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Finally a pair of boots I don't have to shine. My "Port A Pumps" do well for me as I like to keep my feet dry. I cut mine down a bit so regular white athletic socks protect my calfs from getting rubbed in two. When you are done fishin, wash your boat in them and they get cleaned up quick. Academy carries pink ones for the girls.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> Academy carries pink ones for the girls


Nope, my girls want white shramper boots and the style is to wear a tight tight short denim skirt with a really tight shirt just a bustin' out. Cowboy boots are sooo yesterday. Sounds like Academy is da straight skinny.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I bought mine in Venice, seems like every store sells them. Hardware, grocery, gas stations, bait shops, everyone has them there.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

gulfcoastal said:


> when i was in high school we called them Seadrift Tony Lamas. haha


I was going to say the same.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hackberry nikes


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

hillimans in dickens on has the white shrimper pumps


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

We will need pictures after the shopping spree to see how the girls look in their new footwear.



Swells said:


> Nope, my girls want white shramper boots and the style is to wear a tight tight short denim skirt with a really tight shirt just a bustin' out. Cowboy boots are sooo yesterday. Sounds like Academy is da straight skinny.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I got my "White Shrimper Croc's" from
*Marine & Industrial Specialties Inc*
(Formally known as "The Shrimpboat Store)

* 301 W Brazos St*
* Freeport, TX 77541*
* 979-233-0181 *​
They are CAJUN brand. 
Im sure there are alot better brands out there.

I wear thick wool army socks Ive had for years I got at the Army Surplus store in Galveston. And put one of those foot pad things in side of it for cushion. Some folks dont care for that brand, but, I like'm. My feet stay warm and dry..

Not very expensive at all.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*OK lots of cute names for the boots, BUT.....*

who can tell me what a "Port Mansfield Tuxedo" is?


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

havent been there in about a year or so, but Aransas Pass HEB used to stock them, especially during shrimping season, along with cheap slickersuits, and heavy guage rubber gloves for culling.

When I got to Alaska, everyone was wearing XtraTuffs, and they carry them at most grocery, clothing, and hardware stores up there. Also a bonus with the Tuffs is that they come in regular, insulated, or steeltoed. At any given time I have 2-3 pairs. I love them and they are very comfortable (however after about 4-5 months wear on them i throw in a gel insert). But alot of people scoff at a 89.99 price tag (plus heavy shipping for down here). As a guy that, when working, wears rubber boots 95% of the time, I love them. 

The only concern is that the calfs are slightly tight fitting (compared to shrimperboots and lacrosse etc) and I know from extperience, they are difficult to kick off in 42 degree water!


----------



## BlueWaterBill (May 28, 2008)

6 pages of replys......jeez...go to zimco....problem solved


----------

